# Configuring a Set of Golf Clubs



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

The vast majority of players bag but two shot specific, "one-trick-pony" utility clubs...a driver and a putter.
That makes it a bit easier to put together a set of clubs withing the R&A / USGA fourteen club limit.

I, unfortunately, depend on FOUR one-trick ponies...a driver, a putter, a driving iron that I can't hit from the fairway (for tight landing areas) , and a sand iron (for greenside bunkers) that I can't hit from the grass.

Since those clubs are in fact shot-specific, they are chosen without regard to the other ten. If loft overlaps occur with the other ten, that's irrelevant.  These four clubs are utilities.

That leaves ten clubs in an incremental loft progression to cover the entire range of fairway and other shots.  The choice of these clubs obviously must be made in correlation to one another, even if multiple brands and models are included.  These ten clubs are the main body of the set.  Shafts and grips are matched even though different manufacturers are involved.  I don't worry two much about swingweights because I'm more of a late release hitter than a fluid swinger.  

I'm sure that I didn't personally invent this method of set configuration, but I did arrive at it independently from more than fifty year's experience playing golf.  It's clearly not the ideal way to go about things, but it works for me.  

Do any of you have a special way of configuring your sets?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2020)

Yep, a much easier method. When they dont perform I give them one chance and then replace them


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Yep, a much easier method. When they dont perform I give them one chance and then replace them
		
Click to expand...

I'd need an income substantially greater than my pension to deploy your method, chrisd!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I'd need an income substantially greater than my pension to deploy your method, chrisd!
		
Click to expand...

Over here all the kind working people are happy to pay my state pension and that helps 😉


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Over here all the kind working people are happy to pay my state pension and that helps 😉
		
Click to expand...

I wish the UK had more generous immigration laws for us Yanks.  
Both times I came to visit, the first thing customs asked to see, even before my passport, was my return flight ticket.
That's how long it's been. They were still using paper flight tickets.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I wish the UK had more generous immigration laws for us Yanks.  
Both times I came to visit, the first thing customs asked to see, even before my passport, was my return flight ticket.
That's how long it's been. They were still using paper flight tickets.
		
Click to expand...

When I've been to the States the 1st question is why are you here, I'm hardly likely to say "I'm trying to work illegally and act as a drugs mule when I finally get caught and thrown out of your lovely Boston " but I've never had to show my return ticket 😉😉


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 1, 2020)

chrisd said:



			When I've been to the States the 1st question is why are you here, I'm hardly likely to say "I'm trying to work illegally and act as a drugs mule when I finally get caught and thrown out of your lovely Boston " but *I've never had to show my return ticke*t 😉😉
		
Click to expand...

I must have that kind of a face, chrisd.


----------



## Crow (Jan 1, 2020)

Life is simple if you play vintage, my set will typically comprise:

Two or three woods, maybe 1, 3 & 4
Around 9 irons, eg 3 to 9 plus PW & SW
A putter
For example;


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 1, 2020)

Why can you not hit your sand wedge from the fairway?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 2, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Why can you not hit your sand wedge from the fairway?
		
Click to expand...

That was to be my first question too


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 2, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Why can you not hit your sand wedge from the fairway?
		
Click to expand...

It has a very round leading edge onset (in front of) the shaft (see avatar).  
Even the more conventional sand wedges have high bounce making it difficult to get the leading edge down.
I'd rather leave space for a dedicated sand wedge separate from my turf-hittable wedges.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 2, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			turf-hittable wedges.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a new one on me.
All both my wedges are turf-hitable




When I think about it, all my clubs are turf-hitable


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 2, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Thats a new one on me.
All both my wedges are turf-hittable
		
Click to expand...

I prefer a straight leading edge from the turf and a very curved leading edge from the sand.
The wedge that you see serving as my avatar is very easy to hit from fluffy sand but not ideal for hitting short sided lobs from a tight lie.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 2, 2020)

You'd spend a long time looking for fluffy sand over here at the moment.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 2, 2020)

bobmac said:



			You'd spend a long time looking for fluffy sand over here at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

You'd have an easy time finding snow and ice filled bunkers over here at the moment. And we are south of you as you know.
They're playing elsewhere in our expansive nation, but certainly not in New England.
At least there's some winter golf in Old England, so I'd live with hard packed bunkers.
You have more fairway bunkers than we do, however, which I would find difficult.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 2, 2020)

Boomer -  have you tried a vokey k grind? 


It has a nice big sole but you will also have no trouble hitting shots from the fairway.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 2, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Boomer -  have you tried a vokey k grind?

It has a nice big sole but you will also have no trouble hitting shots from the fairway.
		
Click to expand...

If you look at my signature, you'll see that my Vokeys (SM7s) are the lowest bounce available in each loft. 

I'm just used to taking up one space out of fourteen for a dedicated sand iron. 

Also, it's the curved leading edge that I'm looking for in the sand...more than the wide sole

That's what makes the Lovett (see avatar) better than the Sure Out as a pure sand club.

I don't need as many long clubs as I did as a younger player, so I manage.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 3, 2020)

Do you folks match the shafts on your metalwoods and irons/wedges?

I usually do, but the shafts on my utility irons (driving and sand) are still matched to my previous irons (see signature).
I'm not sure that I need to change them.

I do match grips on everything but my putter, though...Golf Pride Tour Wrap 2G.


----------

